# Slow Transit?



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had problems with constipation my whole life. Only recently have they gotten a little worse. I've been diagnosed with Pelvic Floor Dysfunction. I'm a little worried about having slow-transit constipation in either the large or small intestine. The thing is, when I eat 'carrots' or 'beets' to try to track how fast things go through me - I usually see them within 18-40 hours. Could I still have slow transit constipation? I'm scheduled to do a gut transit study but not sure it's worth it.

Mind you, I have a diet that's super healthy and full of fiber. I try to eat fruit at least twice a day, eat a lot of salads and I also take molasses and olive oil. If I were to stray from that, I'm not so sure my transit time would be that great. (haven't tested it)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pelvic floor issues can cause constipation all by themselves, and sounds like the DIY tests (when the food comes out) seems say it isn't a transit issue.

Do you tend to go more than a week between BM's when you aren't using osmotic laxatives or stimulatory laxatives, or before you started this diet? Because usually slow transit means more than 5 days for the rings to exit. Generally a healthy diet, if anything, tends to slow things down more as 6 or more days of fiber in there tends to mess things up.

What symptoms have you worried about transit issues? Fairly normal/run of the mill constipation (2 BMs a week or hard dry stools every day or every other day) is not a sign of transit issues, it usually causes much more severe constipation.

Straining a lot is more a pelvic floor thing than a transit thing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I get the urge to 'go' every morning. I also have to avoid gluten and anything that might 'stop' things up. I've never really let myself go a day without pooping. I'll strain it out if I have to. But what I do notice is that if company is around or if I am on vacation, I don't get the 'urge' to go hardly at all. Nothing will come, I'm just so bound up and tense. It's gotten better since becoming aware of it but it sure is a struggle. I feel like I really have to 'pay attention' to have a BM. Like, if I don't make time for it and don't 'think' about it or concentrate, it just won't happen. I'm not sure if I changed my diet back to the whole burgers, buffet, red meat, etc if I'd be able to go every day. My guess is no. I used to be able to still go every single day even on this diet, though. That seems to have changed. My diet right now consists of fish, fruits, veggies, chicken (a lot of it), turkey, potatoes, soups, salads, quinoa, fiber pastas, etc. I can only eat small meals at a time.

I also have fairly 'soft' stool and most of the time it is very light colored. Is this also a sign that you're not too backed up? At times I'll have diarrhea but can't get it out - will have to strain it all out. I also have another question for you. Do pelvic floor issues come up on their own or is there usually an underlying cause? For instance - nerve damage?

I guess I am worried about transit issues because of some heavy bloating I've been having. It seems to be more than just IBS. I've been wondering if maybe I am not fully evacuating and so my colon and intestines are getting 'irritated.' I get bloated after every single meal and I get pain all day every day - wakes me up at night too. This only seemed to happen after antibiotics though. So it could just be that. Docs think it is the constipation and also gas but I just don't know about that... I am definitely pooping everyday, just not evacuating as much as I should be. I do have trouble passing gas and that is really irritating. Again, I have to 'concentrate' enough to relax and pass it.

This all makes sense - that straining would be more of a pelvic floor issue. In the evenings I can usually 'strain' out some excess poop I didn't get out earlier in the day. It's annoying though. I wish it all would come out at once. Thank you for helping to clarify! I'll probably just hold off on the transit test. I AM concerned that they make you eat bread for the test and god knows what else for lunch. Not sure I'd pass anything very well if I ate that...

No docs have given me really good answers on this so I appreciate your help big-time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bloating after eating usually isn't that much of a transit thing (other than gastroparesis, when the stomach doesn't empty but the symptoms don't sound like that).

It is more of a how the gut responds to the "I ate" signals. Most people will bloat after something like a Thanksgiving feast meal. Some of us get that response from any meal.


----------



## scottjynr (Dec 28, 2013)

I know your story very well dreamcatcher, please read my post, it may help as all the symptons you have I have, scary.


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey, I seem to of had similar problems! But I must stress to you not to strain! Straining will make things worse!

If you do have pelvic floor dysfunction issues which it sounds like you might then you need to relax your muscles. When you strain your muscles can actually tighten. I would recommend going to a physiotherapist to see if you have tight muscles.

I have had very similar problems to you as I have to eat a gluten/dairy free diet. I pretty much have to eat a Paleo style diet to keep me regular. I used to have a BM once a day in the morning and would have problems again usually by the afternoon and I have now realised it's because I actually need to have 2 bowel movements a day. Since having a BM in the afternoon/evening too I have felt a lot better - not completely better yet though but it has improved things! I still have problems relaxing my pelvic floor muscles to be able to go. I find that it actually helps to read a magazine or something while I am on the toilet as it takes my mind off 'trying to go' and allows me to relax my muscles in order to go.

If your pelvic floor muscles are the issue then it takes time to retrain your muscles to function properly.

I hope this info is of some help to you. Goodluck


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

jandals said:


> Hey, I seem to of had similar problems! But I must stress to you not to strain! Straining will make things worse!
> 
> If you do have pelvic floor dysfunction issues which it sounds like you might then you need to relax your muscles. When you strain your muscles can actually tighten. I would recommend going to a physiotherapist to see if you have tight muscles.
> 
> ...


This info is very helpful! Thank you! I eat pretty much a Paleo diet myself. Though dairy does not seem to bother me, strangely enough. I did have the transit study done and I am 'normal' so that is good news. I also had biofeedback done at Mayo Clinic. I feel like physically it has made me better but in ways, it has mentally made things a little worse. I'm a little 'confused' about how to go to the bathroom still. I do know I need to not strain. I 'belly pooch' instead now and also use a squatty potty and things roll out pretty nicely. Though if I have hard stool in any capacity, it's impossible!

I haven't tried really sitting on the toilet and just relaxing down too much. It has worked once or twice for me before but not really anymore. I tend to not be able to relax down enough. Though my biofeedback numbers show I'm able to get really low! So not sure why it's still so difficult. It seems I have to give the first BM a really good 'belly pooch' otherwise things just don't flow out as well or as easily. It still makes me feel like I am doing things wrong though. I'd rather not have to belly pooch at all!

I've been doing the retraining for about a month now. It does seem to have helped in the sense that I can evacuate larger stools but I also think I'm having more frequent 'imcomplete' evacuations. I also used to get two urges in a day (like you) but for some reason this went away in between therapy. They are very insistent that you should not go twice a day and should even wait 1-3 days to go. I find this does not work for me at all! The longer I wait, the worse things get. Do you find that to be true also?


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

I seem to feel a lot better when I go twice a day but like you I have the problem of it sometimes being harder to get things rolling and have a BM because the stool isn't as large I guess. It's hard to know whether its the stools themselves that aren't the right consistency to be easily passed or whether its pelvic floor muscles or a combination of the 2.

I have heard taking Magnesium tablets can be helpful for muscle relaxation but haven't really tried this properly myself yet.

I have trouble with the mental side of things too sometimes. I find that when I'm thinking/worrying about it less it makes it easier to go and also allowing myself enough time to be able to go aswell. I've also been told that you should always respond to the first urge to go - if you feel the urge! I always go to the toilet in the morning and find when I can go again in the afternoon/evening I feel so much better. I think that if you are feeling the urge to go you should go because everyone is different (in regards to how often you need to go) and if your body is telling you that you need to go then surely that's the right thing to do!

Have you tried traditional chinese medicine, ayurveda or hypnotherapy?

I'm thinking of trying traditional chinese medicine.. and I have done some hypnotherapy in the past and I did find it really relaxing but I didn't do it consistently - I'm going to try it again so I will let you know if it helps me as it might be helpful for you too!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i agree about going when you feel the urge to go and not ignoring that urge. that's the advice i have always been given. and that's what personally works best for me.

when i was a child i went to camp for two weeks every summer and started withholding stool then because the outdoor latrines we had to use were so filthy. a lot of us girls did that. according to my gastro docs, ignoring the urge to go like this is one of the things that got me into trouble to begin with. and every time i did this it got harder and harder to feel the urge afterwards--after camp was over and i came home. now i've been dx'd with pfd, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum. and slow transit (colonic inertia) which in my case is caused at least in part by mitochondrial disease which is an entirely separate issue .


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea I was told ignoring the urge can make the stool harder to pass as it makes the stool itself harder (I think because fluid gets absorbed). I have also read that the rectum is supposed to be emptying at all times except when you need to go to the toilet. Holding stool in the rectum can probably lead to megarectum and I have also read that it can lead to reduce muscle sensitivity - meaning that you would feel the urge less and less.

Don't just take my word for it though! Do some of your own research and don't rely entirely on medical professionals to tell you what is right for you (they can get things wrong too!). I have found that I learnt so much more doing my own research then I have learnt from my doctor or specialist. I never knew that there were 2 forms of constipation (transit and outlet) until I started researching myself after a doctor's visit. Although specialists/physiotherapists etc are good to consult with and I still use their help and guidance. I know it can get confusing as there is a lot of conflicting information out there which is why it is good to consult with a specialist. When in doubt trust your own body to tell you what is right for you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

jandals said:


> I seem to feel a lot better when I go twice a day but like you I have the problem of it sometimes being harder to get things rolling and have a BM because the stool isn't as large I guess. It's hard to know whether its the stools themselves that aren't the right consistency to be easily passed or whether its pelvic floor muscles or a combination of the 2.
> 
> I have heard taking Magnesium tablets can be helpful for muscle relaxation but haven't really tried this properly myself yet.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that has trouble going 2x per day. It's frustrating because I was 'hoping' to start going 2x a day by doing the biofeedback therapy at Mayo. Since they 'suggested' I not go until the urge is extremely strong - I have not been able to go 2x a day anymore. Ergh! Such a mental thing. I feel much better when I do. Any tips on getting another BM rolling in the evening? I find taking Magnesium citrate will help to loosen the stool but that is making things worse since starting biofeedback therapy. I think my muscles are more relaxed and need firmer stools. (I'm so scared to death of them though - lol) I do take anxiety meds and those help.

What I struggle with is recognizing the 'urge' to go. I have a tough time knowing what is an urge and what isn't. I tend to 'jump the gun' often and go way too soon, belly pooch and then have to strain or can hardly get much out. The question the biofeedback nurses had is, "Do you feel an urge or is that just stool entering your rectum?" For instance, this morning I had one small urge. I went to sit on the toilet to see if another would come along and it didn't. (got nervous - I swear the more I think about it the less often I go) Afterwards, I had 'light' sensations of needing to go all morning. It really drove me nuts! Then when I got home mid-day I couldn't take it anymore and went to sit on the toilet. I had to belly pooch to get everything out but I passed WAY more than I usually do. I haven't had such a satisfying BM in awhile. This is what makes me so conflicted about those morning urges. Sometimes they just don't feel strong enough and I don't pass much. I DO get concerned as I know I've heard about withholding and Colonic Inertia. At the same time - all my friends/fam have told me they never go on first urge and they always wait until it builds, otherwise they'd get nothing out at all. I agree with you though, everyone is different and listening to your body is important. I guess I struggle with knowing what the heck my body wants!!

The only thing I've tried is Chinese Medicine so far and it is fantastic! The acupuncture is what helped me to start getting my own urges in the morning! I plan on going back to it but waiting a bit, as I'm so busy right now. Haven't tried hypnotherapy. Do let me know how it works for you! I have been interested in it for awhile now. I do find the biofeedback has helped tremendously. At the same time, I think you're right. Doctors don't always know everything because each individual and situation is so different. You really have to find your own way and it can be hard work. I also find the more I think/worry about it, the worse things get. Trying to let things go and stop micro-managing is the hardest part.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

annie7 said:


> i agree about going when you feel the urge to go and not ignoring that urge. that's the advice i have always been given. and that's what personally works best for me.
> 
> when i was a child i went to camp for two weeks every summer and started withholding stool then because the outdoor latrines we had to use were so filthy. a lot of us girls did that. according to my gastro docs, ignoring the urge to go like this is one of the things that got me into trouble to begin with. and every time i did this it got harder and harder to feel the urge afterwards--after camp was over and i came home. now i've been dx'd with pfd, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum. and slow transit which in my case is caused at least in part by mitochondrial disease which is an entirely separate issue .


Annie - like I told Jandals I'm just really struggling with what that 'urge' is. I feel something 'hit' the end of my rectum in the mornings and sometimes it's only twice and then gone. If it doesn't feel very strong, it doesn't result in much of anything. If I do wait until mid-day that urge builds all morning and the BM is incredibly satisfying. I almost wonder if constantly going upon first urge can make the PFD worse, as you're 'straining' more to get things out. The less poop I have in there - the more I have to strain. Hate that!!

I have a hard time believing Colonic Inertia can come from withholding unless you're doing it for days and days. Almost everyone in my family tells me that they never go upon first urge to go to the bathroom because it has to 'build' and get stronger. On the weekends and vacations or holidays, my husband always witholds until we're home. This is coming from a mega-pooper too. He can practically go on command and pass anything. No fair.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

dreamcatcher--

my colonic inertia was not caused by withholding. withholding was the cause of my pfd, as i mentioned earlier, i have mitochondrial disease which can cause autonomic dysfunction and that is responsible at least in part for my colonic inertia. this is what my gastro docs, surgeons and neurologist have told me and my own research bears this out as well..


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

annie7 said:


> dreamcatcher--
> 
> my colonic inertia was not caused by withholding. withholding was the cause of my pfd, as i mentioned earlier, i have mitrochondrial disease and that is responsible at least in part for my colonic inertia. this is what my gastro docs, surgeons and neurologist have told me and my own research bears this out as well..


Annie, I guess I figured witholding was the cause, since you see that as being one of the causes in nearly every description of colonic inertia. But it just doesn't quite make sense to me! Thanks for clarifying, I appreciate it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about colonic inertia and what can cause it--

a while ago on the AGMD inspire board a woman posted who'd been to mayo rochester and had been dx'd there with colonic inertia--but not pfd--her pelvic floor tested out just fine. a surgeon at mayo performed a colectomy with IRA on her. her surgeon and doctors there explained to her that they thought, in her case, her colonic inertia was caused by problems with the interstitial cells of Cajal, specialized cells in the colon which are required for normal intestinal motility--the pacemaker cells. she posted a link (below) to a website which explains all this. after her colectomy the pathology report confirmed that her doctors were right and many of these cells in her colon were missing.

http://www.constipation-remedies-for-all.com/colonic-inertia.html

and this website also mentions other things that can cause colonic inertia.

for anyone who is interested, here is a link to her journal post about her pathology report. i think you'll probably have to register on AGMD to read it. and if you want to read about her whole struggle with colonic inertia and her mayo experience etc etc you can go on from this link to read her whole journal. it's all very detailed:

http://www.inspire.com/ng1031/journal/pathology-report-proves-i-am-not-crazy/


----------



## inamir (Feb 24, 2014)

I think the most important is not to avoid to go to the bathroom if you need to. This was my biggest mistake, because I was so afraid of pain. Now I have 2 years of relieve after 7 years of pain.

My jouney will be descriebed here soon for everyone who's interested not in medical advices, but in human experiences.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

annie7 said:


> about colonic inertia and what can cause it--
> 
> a while ago on the AGMD inspire board a woman posted who'd been to mayo rochester and had been dx'd there with colonic inertia--but not pfd--her pelvic floor tested out just fine. a surgeon at mayo performed a colectomy with IRA on her. her surgeon and doctors there explained to her that they thought, in her case, her colonic inertia was caused by problems with the interstitial cells of Cajal, specialized cells in the colon which are required for normal intestinal motility--the pacemaker cells. she posted a link (below) to a website which explains all this. after her colectomy the pathology report confirmed that her doctors were right and many of these cells in her colon were missing.
> 
> ...


Annie - this is fascinating! Thank you for sharing. I have seen her around but I didn't know she got that sort of pathology report back. It makes perfect sense, if you ask me. I am glad Mayo is doing these kind of research studies and trying to get to the bottom of why this problem occurs. One thing that does surprise me is that she did not develop PFD, as this seems to occur in most who have constipation. I'm glad she didn't, so she was able to get that particular type of surgery.

Slow stomach emptying and gastroparesis can also be caused by Pelvic Floor Dysfunction as well. My stomach empties on the slow side but I am told that they believe my problems are 'strictly' muscle-based. I was told by Mayo that PFD can not cause Colonic Inertia, so this all makes sense now. They said they very very rarely see Colonic Inertia.

If you were able to help your pelvic floor via biofeedback, do you think anyone would consider a colectomy vs an ileostomy for you? Have you been to Cleveland Clinic? I'm sure Mayo is fantastic but I've also heard that Cleveland Clinic is best.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i can't afford to go to either mayo or cleveland clinic or anywhere out of state like that. my insurance won't pay for it and we are retired with many many expenses, health and otherwise. totally out of the question. and actually, i am quite satisfied with the medical care i am getting here.

i did a course in biofeedback last summer through the university of michigan bowel control program which is an excellent program. it did help me with relaxing the pelvic floor muscles. but i have other problems down there as well--rectocele, vaginal prolapse, extremely retroverted uterus, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum etc. and adhesions from surgery. it's all quite complicated. probably a miracle i can get anything out at all with all that going on--lol...


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

Dreamcatcher32 said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that has trouble going 2x per day. It's frustrating because I was 'hoping' to start going 2x a day by doing the biofeedback therapy at Mayo. Since they 'suggested' I not go until the urge is extremely strong - I have not been able to go 2x a day anymore. Ergh! Such a mental thing. I feel much better when I do. Any tips on getting another BM rolling in the evening? I find taking Magnesium citrate will help to loosen the stool but that is making things worse since starting biofeedback therapy. I think my muscles are more relaxed and need firmer stools. (I'm so scared to death of them though - lol) I do take anxiety meds and those help.
> 
> What I struggle with is recognizing the 'urge' to go. I have a tough time knowing what is an urge and what isn't. I tend to 'jump the gun' often and go way too soon, belly pooch and then have to strain or can hardly get much out. The question the biofeedback nurses had is, "Do you feel an urge or is that just stool entering your rectum?" For instance, this morning I had one small urge. I went to sit on the toilet to see if another would come along and it didn't. (got nervous - I swear the more I think about it the less often I go) Afterwards, I had 'light' sensations of needing to go all morning. It really drove me nuts! Then when I got home mid-day I couldn't take it anymore and went to sit on the toilet. I had to belly pooch to get everything out but I passed WAY more than I usually do. I haven't had such a satisfying BM in awhile. This is what makes me so conflicted about those morning urges. Sometimes they just don't feel strong enough and I don't pass much. I DO get concerned as I know I've heard about withholding and Colonic Inertia. At the same time - all my friends/fam have told me they never go on first urge and they always wait until it builds, otherwise they'd get nothing out at all. I agree with you though, everyone is different and listening to your body is important. I guess I struggle with knowing what the heck my body wants!!
> 
> The only thing I've tried is Chinese Medicine so far and it is fantastic! The acupuncture is what helped me to start getting my own urges in the morning! I plan on going back to it but waiting a bit, as I'm so busy right now. Haven't tried hypnotherapy. Do let me know how it works for you! I have been interested in it for awhile now. I do find the biofeedback has helped tremendously. At the same time, I think you're right. Doctors don't always know everything because each individual and situation is so different. You really have to find your own way and it can be hard work. I also find the more I think/worry about it, the worse things get. Trying to let things go and stop micro-managing is the hardest part.


Yea it's good to know I'm not suffering alone! I sometimes struggle with having a second bowel movement - sometimes I get the urge and I'm able to go. Other times I just try going after dinner because I have read that it's easier to have a BM after a meal (something about it creating muscle movement as food moves along)

I suffer from lack of feeling the 'urge' too. Sometimes I just try to go because I feel full. In the mornings I can pretty much always go. Sometimes I try to wait for the urge, other times I just try sitting on the toilet to see if something will happen! It pretty much always does in the morning. I find that sometimes I'm full but I don't feel the 'urge' so I just try to go because otherwise it feels like I get backed up and it slows everything down. I'm trying to do things naturally and not use laxatives but occasionally I use a glycerin suppository. My specialist tells me these are safe to use but I just don't wait to become dependent on them. It's hard because it feels like sometimes my body gives me that urge and then I can go and other times it doesn't but I feel full and am still able to go?

I read an article awhile ago about the 'urge'. I will try and find the link and post it on here.

I will let you know how the hypnotherapy goes!

Do you get any other symptoms besides the outlet constipation?

I'm trying out symprove as I have read good things about it and I'm hoping that this helps improve my stools so that I can go to the toilet more easily and hopefully this helps the PFD,

TCM and acupunture also sounds really interesting - I'm thinking of trying this next.

Keep in touch on here with how you go and if you find anything that helps/works then please share! I will let you know too


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

jandals said:


> Yea it's good to know I'm not suffering alone! I sometimes struggle with having a second bowel movement - sometimes I get the urge and I'm able to go. Other times I just try going after dinner because I have read that it's easier to have a BM after a meal (something about it creating muscle movement as food moves along)
> 
> I suffer from lack of feeling the 'urge' too. Sometimes I just try to go because I feel full. In the mornings I can pretty much always go. Sometimes I try to wait for the urge, other times I just try sitting on the toilet to see if something will happen! It pretty much always does in the morning. I find that sometimes I'm full but I don't feel the 'urge' so I just try to go because otherwise it feels like I get backed up and it slows everything down. I'm trying to do things naturally and not use laxatives but occasionally I use a glycerin suppository. My specialist tells me these are safe to use but I just don't wait to become dependent on them. It's hard because it feels like sometimes my body gives me that urge and then I can go and other times it doesn't but I feel full and am still able to go?
> 
> ...


Okay, so here is what I am doing. I've been having much better bowel movements the past week by trying to 'hold off' on going until the urge is mega strong. This means no going in the morning and waiting until the next day if I have to! I haven't gone more than one day without a movement though. The urge gets crazy strong about 3 or 4pm. I notice the more formed the stool is, the easier it is to go. If I were to go 2x a day I don't think I would get as good of an urge. At Mayo the biofeedback therapist said "For the internal sphincter to open and trigger an urge to go, your pelvic floor must be relaxed without spasm. The second part is all about stretch and weight. So if you eat large timed meals, you'll get better bowel movements. The longer you wait - the better the urge." I didn't believe her at first but I'm finding it to be true! This is in combination with biofeedback therapy, though. I am relaxing down my muscles each day and mastering it really well. Maybe you can practice just 'relaxing' your pelvic floor. Squeeze in the muscles like a kegal for all three 'exits' and see what it feels like to be tight. Then 'drop' them down as much as you can. Always check in with your muscles and drop as much as possible.

Here is what my husband (who is the super pooper of the family) tells me. He says he gets an urge in the morning but holds off. It keeps coming back but he still holds off until it's stronger. It will then go away and that's normal. Then a few hours later it comes back (usually after a meal - like you said) and he starts to feel 'tingling' down there for an hour or so. Sometimes his butt sweats and he knows it's time! Now I got all of these symptoms in the morning to a very light degree (besides the sweating). What I felt most was the poop hitting the end of my rectum (where you have the most nerves) slightly. It then would get stronger within a minute or so and then completely go away if I didn't answer it. Thing is, this isn't always a 'strong' sensation. I need to wait until the urge is stronger to get my muscles working correctly.

I also noticed what you noticed, in the morning my rectum is generally fully and I can 'push' something out. My husband said he always gets that and will never push it out because a full rectum is like a golden ticket, it means you WILL get a big bad urge if you give it time to fill up even more. So don't waste it! Wait until it turns into an urge.

Also at Mayo - they taught us to 'belly breathe' before having a BM. So relax all your muscles down and slowly breathe from only your belly. Relax to the point where you are sleepy and that pelvic floor is dropped. Then you can 'belly pooch' out and that's all it should take. (make sure you had an urge before doing this) Before they showed me how to have a BM, I was 'pushing' with my rectum without realizing it. The rectum should be slack. Do you have a squatty potty? The biofeedback therapists don't like it but I get way more out that way. Hehe. Also self massage of the colon really helps. Esp for gas!

GI's tell me the laxatives and suppositories are safe to use also. I will use MOM if I get into a pinch but I swear all the others made me worse.  Enemas are awful, I swear they don't get anything out unless I'm super backed up. Suppositories also don't give me urges anymore. I hate taking anything - I swear I'd rather be constipated at this point. lol. I honestly don't think I developed severe PFD until taking Miralax, which gave me on and off runny stool and I ended up 'straining' to get that out. Maybe laxatives aren't 'chemically' addictive but your body itself will rely on 'helpers' if you constantly give it something.


----------



## Mr. Hungry (Dec 21, 2011)

hi dreamcatcher, did you try out the symprove ? how did you get on ?


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

After 20 yrs of C - Swiss Kriss Herbal remedy 2-3 Xs per week and Dr Oz BOAT breakfast REALLY helped! Since my IBS was 90% morning related, it was the am that set my day right or terribly wrong. This relieved me 60-70% of the time. Also 2-3 hrs of total separation from anyone in the morning and just peacefully consuming my breakfast isolated in my room with the bathroom.


----------

